# Dino vom schäferliesel



## Arkangel_BE (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm just asking here information on the dog "Dino Vom Schäferliesel" 
Originally owned by "vom haus Iris". Famous breeder for DDR dogs.
This dog has a nice 100% pure DDR bloodline.

BUT what I'm asking is just basic information about the genetics he passes on, what he has passed on, how he is as dog (easy going, hard, ...)

From what I was told he got excellent tracking ability etc...

Please just reply with any information you got or comments on this dog.
Breakdown on the pedigree,...

Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you have this information from the pedigreedatabase.com site?

V Dino vom Schäferliesel - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have not done so already, consider contacting Jill at Timberhaus K9. I would imagine that she would be a good source of information. She co-owns Dino and has first hand experience with his progeny. 

Moreover, she has a lot of experience with the mother line behind Dino. She owned Saskia v. Schaferliesel, sister to Dino's dam Sally. Moreover, she co-owns Lord von den Grauen von Monstab whose dam, Sindy, is also a sister of Dino's dam.


----------

